
Delivery Hero Confirms Foodora Data Breach, over 700k Accounts Leaked - Risse
https://www.databreachtoday.com/delivery-hero-confirms-foodora-data-breach-a-14435
======
socksy
Wow — not just passwords but phone numbers, full names and physical addresses
all breached. And it happened in April _2016_. Surely this should've been
reported much earlier due to GDPR requirements?

~~~
Scoundreller
Not just addresses, but coordinates.

Inclusion of the delivery notes is interesting too.

